# plants for peacock cichlid tank



## bovsbaitboxes (Jan 12, 2006)

need to find some plants for my cichlid tank that can live in water conditions with mod. lighting


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Anubias species and Java Ferns attached to rocks should work in your situation. Some Valisnaria species would also work well as ong as you can keep them in the substrate


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

I second that, I have Jack Dempseys who won't let any type of plant stay rooted in the substrate so I've turned to epiphytes. I don't know much about specific water parameters for the Peacock but I would definitly suggest java ferns, java moss, anubias, and african bolbitis... which are all pretty adaptable. I have all of these in my jack tank and they are pretty much left alone, and do well in lower lighting.


----------

